# Propain Frechdax 20" - Tipps & Tricks, Einstellungen, Tuning & Upgrades inkl. Bildergalerie



## CasterTroy (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

da ja schon einige junge Piloten hier auf dem Frechdax unterwegs sind dachte ich mir, dass man die Infos und den Austausch über das Frechdax in einem Thread sammeln könnte.

Wir haben aktuell eines bestellt und werden es aller Voraussicht nach anfang Dezember erhalten.

Was noch gemacht werden soll bzw. was noch auf der Wunschliste des Sohnes steht:


gelbe Griffe (schwer zu finden)
gelbe Pedale (schwer zu finden, wird wohl auf schwarze hinaus laufen die dann gelbe/ goldene Pins erhalten)
gelber Schnellspanner Sattelstütze (schwer zu finden in 27,7mm)
Tubeless
Dämpfer/ Gabeleinstellung (auf welches Gewicht sind die Komponenten ab Werk eingestellt?)

Überlegungen für später: 


absenkbare Sattelstütze (wenn überhaupt notwendig)
ggfls. andere (leichtere) Reifen, welche auf TL-fähig(er) sind
ggfls. andere Bremse, wobei die originale erstmal getestet werden soll.


Was habt Ihr noch so verändert, was hat sich bestätigt und was nicht?

Bilder sind ebenfalls gerne gesehen, also immer zu. Anhängend ein Bild unseres Frechdax´s, leider noch von der Webpräsenz.

Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Oktober 2020)

Da ist durchaus brauchbares dabei  




			griffe fahrad gelb - Google Suche
		




			griffe pedale gelb - Google Suche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasterTroy (25. Oktober 2020)

Findest Du? So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker dann eben. Ich schaue schon, dass er keine 400gr. Pedale in Größe L ans Rad bekommt.

Aber danke für Deinen hilfreichen Input bzw. Deine gezielte Unterstützung


----------



## Binem (25. Oktober 2020)

Gelbe Griffe finde ich einfach, wir haben für in grün für das aktuelle 26" Aufbauprojekt








						Ritchey, Griffe, WCS Truegrip Schaumstoff gelb - Best Bike Parts, 9,9
					

Schaumstoffgriffe, ergonomisch geformt, 130mm, gelb, Neoprene




					best-bike-parts.de


----------



## CasterTroy (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Binem,

danke für den Tip. In der Tat habe ich die schon entdeckt. Bin aber noch etwas unschlüssig wegen des Materials. Behalte die aber mal im Auge, für 10€ sind die ja durchaus einen Versuch wert.

Gerne dann Erfahrungen wenn Euer Projekt in die Praxis geht.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Oktober 2020)

CasterTroy schrieb:


> Findest Du? So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker dann eben. Ich schaue schon, dass er keine 400gr. Pedale in Größe L ans Rad bekommt.
> 
> Aber danke für Deinen hilfreichen Input bzw. Deine gezielte Unterstützung


Na ja 330/360 gr fürs paar finde ich ok... Zumal an einem Rad das fürs bergabfahren ausgelegt ist... mit Etwas größeren Pedalen kommen meine Kids tendenziell besser klar..


----------



## nik (28. Oktober 2020)

Esi Grips gibt es in gelb
wir haben Sixpack Racing am Frechdax, die taugen was, gibt es zumindest mit gelben Alu Klemmen.

Die Veetire Crown Gem haben diesen Sommer getestet.
sind schwer, da keine Faltreifen
taugen im Bikepark ganz gut, im Schlamm setzen sie sich enorm zu
davor hatten wir Schwalbe Little Joe, sind deutlich leichter, da Faltreifen und laufen leicht.


----------



## vorw-nach-weit (28. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt die Contec Kid Griffe auch in gelb.









						CONTEC Happy Kid Kindersicherheits-Lenkergriffe
					

Kindersicherheitsgriffe: die Happy Kid von CONTEC Die CONTEC Griffe sind echte Handschmeichler. Es wird bei der Entwicklung darauf geachtet dass sie für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck perfekte Ergonomie und Komfort bieten. Dazu werden verschiedenen Form




					www.bike-components.de
				




Sind halt "klassische" Kindergriffe mit dicken Enden.


----------



## CasterTroy (29. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen,

top, danke für die Infos!

Grüße


----------



## MarkusL (29. Oktober 2020)

320g, alle möglichen Farben:









						Ride Pedals
					

Bestellen Sie Ihr Race Face Ride Pedale - Flat Pedals bei Wiggle Deutschland. SPAREN SIE 23%. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## CasterTroy (29. Oktober 2020)

Danke Euch.

Bisher haben wir die Race Face Ride oder Crankbrohters Stamp 1 in small zur Auswahl bzw. als Favorit. Sobald wir einen verbindlichen Liefertermin haben werden wir bestellen.

Wo bleiben denn die Bilder Eurer Schmuckstücke...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasterTroy (5. Dezember 2020)

Nabend,

unser Frechdax ist heute gekommen. Bis auf eine unschöne Macke am Hinterbau ist alles top, das Rad steht gut da und Sohnemann ist bereits zufrieden und glücklich über den Parkplatz gerollt. 

Jetzt geht´s dann ans optimieren bzw. etwas aufpimpen. Zu unserer (positiven) Verwunderung ist anstatt der Level T Bremse eine Guide RSC verbaut.

Eine Frage zum Setup. Der Kurze wiegt ziemlich genau 20kg, was empfiehlt sich da für ein Setup?

Fotos folgen 

Grüße und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## soulbiker23 (15. September 2021)

kenn uch die Wünsche


----------



## soulbiker23 (15. September 2021)

Er liebt sein Frechdax


----------



## akri1337 (2. Oktober 2021)

ja wenn das teil denn endlich mal lieferbar wäre


----------



## daniel77 (2. April 2022)

da das Ding scheinbar auf längere Sicht nicht lieferbar ist hab ich für unseren 2 jährigen schonmal vorgesorgt.





Natürlich kann das so nicht bleiben…,




Weiteres Tuning folgt, weil das Frechdax ist out of the box schon ein ziemlicher Brocken ☹️


----------



## daniel77 (2. April 2022)

dann mal los







Griffe, Gekürzte China-Carbon Stütze, orangene ESI und Alu-Lenkerstopfen




Ashima Airrotors in 160/140




Zwischenstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (4. April 2022)

Hat jemand die Laufräder vom Frechdax auf tubeless umgebaut?


----------



## soulbiker23 (5. April 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Laufräder vom Frechdax auf tubeless umgebaut?


Ja ist Top, gerade bei den leichten Fahrern rollte der Mantel besser ab und hat mehr Grip...


----------



## Marcel484 (29. April 2022)

Hat vielleicht noch jemand nen 16“ LRS für das Frechdax abzugeben?


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Juni 2022)

soulbiker23 schrieb:


> Ja ist Top, gerade bei den leichten Fahrern rollte der Mantel besser ab und hat mehr Grip...


Was hast gemacht?
Milch und Ventile rein und das wars?
Luft natürlich noch


----------

